# When feeding your fish....



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Do you signal feeding time is about to commence?

I tap my tank twice just before I open the lid and the food pot. by that time everyone has surfaced and is waiting. Even claude starts to come out of his log cave to catch flakes. 

Anyone else do this sort of signal?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

all i have to do is pass within 10 feet of the tank and they all go into "feed me already" mode. 

i have to with my betta though or he doesn't realize there's food floating around.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

My tank with my Cardinals is perpetually hiding from me. They hate me and will only begin eating once I leave the area (except for the cories, they love me!).

My apisto's always know when it is feeding time though


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

All the fish in my main tank come rushing to the surface whenever I walk by. If I lift the lid, watch out.

They go crazy when I hand feed them a cube of frozen blood worms or brine shrimp. I've even gently scooped a few up by hand as they were feeding without spooking them. When I clean the tank or reposition plants they pick at my arm.

Unlike my Corys; they scatter.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've had mine long enough that they think it's feeding time whenever I approach. They hide when it's someone else. For the rescued betta, I tap on the lid to let him know and he heads over to the opening waiting.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My newest platys, Sunburst and Sunstorm, pick at my arm. they seem pretty friendly, but I have my arm in the tank replanting glosso almost daily because Claude wanders by and fans them with his swimmerettes and uproots the things.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

When I had a black standard canopy on my 20g tank, whenever the lid lifted, the fish would all rush to the surface, cause they know what came next. 

Now everybody hides when I come by, until they smell the food in the water, and then come out to gorge themselves


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Whenever I go by my tanks they all surface. 

The funniest are the ghost shrimp, they'll swim up with the platies. Sometimes they even try to hitch a ride on top of the larger platies.


----------



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

OMG I tap twice on the top of the tank also to signal feeding time!! I don't know if they have associated it with feeding time or not but a few seconds later when I am ready to drop the flakes they are at the surface.


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

My community tank is European style (lidless). . I have to stand above the tank for a minute or so.. Once my Callichthys callichthys surface, everyone else seem to become more energized..


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I don't have to do anything with my tanks... most of the fish are at the surface of the tank whenever I walk by. My Angels have even been known to splash agout on the surface if I don't feed them fast enough.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Depending on the tank my fish either line up for food (literally in some cases) when they see me come by or they surface once I open the lid. My p. polleni and blue dolphin tank is the craziest; whenever I'm around them they go crazy demanding food. The polleni I can hand feed. The only exception would be my julidochromis tanks. The fish tend to hover where they are and wait for the food to come to them lol.


----------

